# Is It Even Possible?



## Badlandsbuzz (Jul 21, 2010)

I am trying to find out whether it is even possible to reproduce some trim, from a china cabinet that I am restoring / refinishing. 

I have attached a picture of the trim. It is of oak (white?). For size reference it is setting on 1/4 graph paper. It is a full round piece. I am in need of at least 24" of it. Even a couple 12'" pieces would work. 

Is it possible? Is anyone interested in replicating it for a fee? I would send the pictured sample piece to work from. 

Let me know. 

Thanks
Jim Naylor


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Jim, that looks more like a job for a lathe. A good lathe man could turn you an exact replica with a pattern or a piece of the original to work from in minutes. I think you would have better luck posting in the lathe forum instead of cnc.


----------



## Badlandsbuzz (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks George! 
I have everything except a wood lathe and anything that small may be a bit more than a newby would want to start out with. 
I will post it to the lathe section and see if I get any bites. 

Thanks
Jim


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm in Georgia and we have Michael's Stores & Hobby Lobby densely spaced. They're called appliques. OR, You might find it easy to make a couple of castings from your original. The original part is a positive, make a negative from the existing (positive) part. Then make a new positive from your recently created negative. It is actually quite easy.
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's possible that there might be a wood turner's guild nearby. If there is a store that sells lathes near just ask there. They would know if one exists. That's not a difficult looking pattern to reproduce, but if it is as small as the graph paper makes it appear it might be hard to drive without specialized tooling like a collet set which only someone who is serious about using a lathe would invest in.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You can't really tell from the photo, but I'm guessing Otis was right in guessing that it's actually flat on the underside? Ie, the wood was turned, then sawn longitudinally?
That alone will be tricky without removing a lot of the diameter, especially at the narrowest points.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Jim,

Here is a link to a company that makes the trim you show. You will have to contact them for pricing.

Klise |

I also agree with the other posts, it can be turned on a lathe using an oak dowel or a blank made from 2 flat pieces of stock glued together with a piece of craft paper between to help separation of the pieces after being turned. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> You can't really tell from the photo, but I'm guessing Otis was right in guessing that it's actually flat on the underside? Ie, the wood was turned, then sawn longitudinally?
> That alone will be tricky without removing a lot of the diameter, especially at the narrowest points.


It is possible to glue 2 pieces of wood together with paper between them which will facilitate separating the 2 halves. Perfect centering the piece to be turned is the most critical item to ensure exactly matching of both pieces.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

stanzee said:


> It is possible to glue 2 pieces of wood together with paper between them which will facilitate separating the 2 halves. Perfect centering the piece to be turned is the most critical item to ensure exactly matching of both pieces.


Sorry, I didn't read all the replies before submitting my idea.


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Jim, 
I'm new to routing, but have a lot of experience (and specialized tools) turning.
If you still need help, I'm in upstate NY, let me know. I work cheap,


----------

